# Dog friendly boats



## Jensjustduckie

I would take a dog in a duckie (IK) all day long. Just make sure it's not made of cheap material or you may end up with holes from the dogs claws.

You would probably want a 2 person or a long one person IK, I have a little NRS MaverIK and I could fit a small dog comfortable but nothing bigger than a jack russel size. They're extremely stable, you'd have to hit a big hole or wave completely sideways to fall out.


----------



## lhowemt

*Post on main forum*

I know of one guy that posts a lot on the main forum that has a great set up with his dog on a small cat, his advice helped me set up platforms on my raft for my dogs. Right off hand, I can't remember which poster it was, so you might be best off to post there and I'm sure he'll respond.


----------



## Chip

*Sweet Ride for Bowwow*

I was scrolling through and saw the word "dog." 

Anyhow, we've had good luck with our Jack's Pack Cats (Jack's Plastic Welding <jpwinc.com>) rigged with a dog deck of PolyMax Kennel Flooring, STK# HA2215 or HA2217, 2' x4' panel @ $15.95 from <www.TekSupply.com> or 800-835-7877. 

Our dog, Ruby, loves water and learned quickly to jump on the dog deck. It offers good footing and I've taken her through rapids (2+ or 3) with no troubles (she's got a PFD for that). If you bust a wave, the dog gets soaked: some dogs might freak and bail out, so beware. Anyhow, after a couple of calm-water floats, Ruby felt secure enough to lie down (see below). 









This shows a half panel of PolyMax (24" x 24") rigged forward to the seat frame of the Pack Cat, with the edges laced through the grommet strips on top of the tubes. The rear is laced to a crosswise dowel and also to two dees that I added on the insides of the tubes (to keep them from twisting with the weight). 

Ruby is happiest right behind the paddler, where she can sniff hair, lick ears, etc. It's also simpler to pull her out of the water than if the d-deck was way up front. 

Here's a full panel and a cut half panel of PolyMax grid.









Besides rigging dog decks, it also makes good cataraft floors, with some structural support. Doesn't absorb water, resists UV, drains instantly. 

No reason a dog couldn't ride in the back of a duckie– the center of gravity would be lower. Not sure whether claws might ravage the fabric eventually. You could cut a piece of PolyMax grid, edge it with slit hose, and lace it down. But I'm a friend of Jack's and a longtime fan of Pack Cats, Fat Cats, and Cutthroats for exactly this sort of trip. 

Ruby likes the setup enough that when I'm rigging, as soon as I get the d-deck in place, she jumps on and looks at me, as if to say: "Why so slow? Let's get on the water, boss."

happy boating,
Chip


----------



## lhowemt

*You found it!*

Hey chip, we'll see if Stevie finds this, I couldn't remember off hand if it was you or Ben who was the "polymax" guy. Hopefully she sees this post and hasn't given up on it.

Laura


----------



## Braznut

I have a two person Momentum Falcon IK that I run with my Yellow Lab. I'm sure quite a few of you have seen me on Brown's. We have run many times without incident, although he did lean on the low side and flushed me through toilet bowl once! 

Look for a IK with BIG tubes like a Momentum Falcon, Hyside Padillac or Vanguard.


----------

